# Question about Breakfast



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

Hello Heather. I have both your books which are terrific. What I'm having trouble with is breakfasts. I need something easy and quick besides Oatmeal/Cream of Wheat. Is their anything safe to use on Toast? I buy sourdough bread which is great but I'm dying for some kind of topping i.e. jams, jelly? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hello - Sourdough toast is a great safe breakfast for IBS. You can definitely top it with jelly or seedless jams (the pectin used to gel these items is actually a form of soluble fiber, though the quantity is pretty low). You can also use honey. If you're at all touchy in the morning, have a piece of toast just plain first, then a piece with the topping. If you're doing well, after the first piece you can even add a smidgen of peanut or other nut butter to the second piece. You should have enough soluble fiber at that point to tolerate the fat from the nut butter.Best, Heather


----------

